# Samara or Morinth



## garoose (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok so I'm still working my way through Mass Effect 2 and I have just stumbled upon a moral quandary. I'm not sure if I'll get any serious answers, but here it goes. 

I was wondering if I should kill morinth and keep samara, or vice versa, I usually follow a paragon heavy path, but this seemed greyer than normal. Morinth has been killing people, but Samara did pretty much ruin her life (and I never liked Samara much). I understand that this is just a game, but I like to play it like it was rl. I was hoping to hear some of your opinions on this, and maybe what your decisions were, before I make my decision and continue the game. 

And please, try not to spoil the rest of the game for me .

Also, keep in mind that I plan on importing "Josh" Shepard into ME3 when the time comes, and I wouldnt want to deal with sinister repercussions.


----------



## TehSean (Mar 9, 2010)

"I never liked Samara" is not a very good-minded reason :^) Just kill Samara then. You're not a paragon.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 9, 2010)

How did Samara ruin her life?

Morinth's a fucking vampire.
She kills people by screwing them.
And she *likes* doing it.
We have no genuine insight on this motivation, and so far as I can tell it was an act of rebellion that cost someone's life.

So far as I can tell the worst thing Samara did to her was let her know that she had a problem, when Morinth refused to acknowledge it as a genuine problem and murdered someone, Samara disavowed her as a butcher.

I wouldn't take Morinth, she's a freaking bitch, and you've already got Jack for the mostly one-dimensional bitch angle, so who cares?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2010)

Jelly said:


> How did Samara ruin her life?
> 
> Morinth's a fucking vampire.
> She kills people by screwing them.
> ...



i agree fully. morinth is an even worse psychopath than jack and kills because she wants to. samara is killing FOR GREAT JUSTICE!! and is a way better choice if you want to go full paragon.
the romance subplot with morinth is pretty funny though XD;


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i agree fully. morinth is an even worse psychopath than jack and kills because she wants to. samara is killing FOR GREAT JUSTICE!! and is a way better choice if you want to go full paragon.
> the romance subplot with morinth is pretty funny though XD;


 
Lol i was wondering if there was a romance with morinith, itd be hilarious if you survive the suicide mission and then morinth kills you.

Ok I'll go with Samara I guess, I just felt like neither should really be murdered but Morinth deserves it more than samara


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> Lol i was wondering if there was a romance with morinith, itd be hilarious if you survive the suicide mission and then morinth kills you.
> 
> Ok I'll go with Samara I guess, I just felt like neither should really be murdered but Morinth deserves it more than samara



its a shame that you cant safe both of them...
but yeah, after the suicide mission you can "screw" morinth and she kills you  you then get the typical "critical mission failure" game over screen X3


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> its a shame that you cant safe both of them...
> but yeah, after the suicide mission you can "screw" morinth and she kills you  you then get the typical "critical mission failure" game over screen X3


 
lol that is pretty funny *youtubes it*


----------



## Taralack (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I never liked Morinth much, you've already got Jack for the role of bitchface mccrazy so why get another.


----------



## garoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Yeah I never liked Morinth much, you've already got Jack for the role of bitchface mccrazy so why get another.


 
So 'Josh' Shepard looks like a total pimp  lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been looking at landscape plants too much, when I saw the thread, I was thinking "Samara? You mean like the fruit? How many wings?"


----------



## garoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I've been looking at landscape plants too much, when I saw the thread, I was thinking "Samara? You mean like the fruit? How many wings?"


 
Cool I did not know there was a winged fruit called samara, guess we learn something new everyday lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Cool I did not know there was a winged fruit called samara, guess we learn something new everyday lol



You know those little helicopter seeds from some trees? like this stuff? http://arnica.csustan.edu/KEY/samara.jpg (warning: posted as a url because it's a page stretcher) That's a Samara.


----------



## garoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> You know those little helicopter seeds from some trees? like this stuff? http://arnica.csustan.edu/KEY/samara.jpg (warning: posted as a url because it's a page stretcher) That's a Samara.


 
WHOOOAAA it all makes sense now lol.  (those things are fun  )


----------

